# Eberspacher Heating System



## 104143 (Apr 27, 2007)

We purchased seconhand an Autocruise Starblazer 2003 model last Autumn, which has the Eberspacher Heating System. The exhaust for this is on the nearside side of the van. Has anyone who owns same ever noticed a problem with fumes in the van during operation. We seem to be able to smell fumes if there is little or no breeze to disperse said fumes. We have been in contact with Autocruise who are being very helpful.


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Had no problem on a Starspirit. Vents under the bathroom window.

Peter


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

*Erberspacher Heater*

Have not had any fumes inside but sometimes can smell the fumes from the heater as I walk around the outside of the van. Last winter when I had the heater on low all through the night it ran my habitation battery down to such an extent that the heater ceased to operate. Have you discovered this?


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

No, but then we are rarely off electric in the winter!

Peter


----------



## bazzal (Apr 15, 2006)

*eberspacher heating*

Hi, I have this unit fitted on my Autocruise Sarasota and have not had any problems with fumes inside. And these units are very heavy on the battery due to the running of the fan and that they keep starting from the thermostat :?


----------



## 104143 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Erberspacher Heater*



lookback said:


> Have not had any fumes inside but sometimes can smell the fumes from the heater as I walk around the outside of the van. Last winter when I had the heater on low all through the night it ran my habitation battery down to such an extent that the heater ceased to operate. Have you discovered this?


Thanks for Reply,
Not had problem with battery running down using eberspacher but have heard of others with similar problems. We did manage to run the battery down on our previous motorhome using the Trauma heating, we changed the leisure battery to 110amp from 80amp which cured it. Hope this is of help


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi these units are vented to the outside and you should not get any fumes in!!!!! if you are there is something seriously wrong,check that the vent under he van is not blocked?if not go get the unit checked properly as these fumes can kill.Get a qualified gas engineer to check this out asap,better to spend a few quid now if only to put your mind at ease.I suppose it could be a freaky wind prob but don't take that chance.
terry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

maddie said:


> Get a qualified gas engineer to check this out asap,better to spend a few quid now if only to put your mind at ease.I suppose it could be a freaky wind prob but don't take that chance.
> terry


Hi Terry

While agreeing with you about getting the heater looked at I am not sure that a gas engineer is the right guy for the job, not unless he is qualified on fitting and servicing Eberspachers too ... Eberspacher Heating System heaters run on diesel not gas.

Here <<<< is a link to Ererspacher dealers who will be qualified to sort out problems with the heater.

Mike


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

OOPS! GETTING MIXED UP WITH MY OLD PROPEX BLOWN AIR HEATING
TERRY
too much sun & beer


----------



## 104143 (Apr 27, 2007)

maddie said:


> Hi these units are vented to the outside and you should not get any fumes in!!!!! if you are there is something seriously wrong,check that the vent under he van is not blocked?if not go get the unit checked properly as these fumes can kill.Get a qualified gas engineer to check this out asap,better to spend a few quid now if only to put your mind at ease.I suppose it could be a freaky wind prob but don't take that chance.
> terry


Thanks for reply and concerns, of course we are getting it checked, hence Autocruise being very helpful quote ! We want to know if anyone else has had same problem with Autocruise Starblazer pre 2003. Post 2003/4 vans now have the eberspacher exhaust positioned on the offside.


----------

